
At 96 car mech and racing legend is the world's oldest Tesla 3 owner - markgavalda
https://insideevs.com/now-weve-really-found-the-worlds-oldest-tesla-model-3-owner/
======
RaceWon
In a the era when sex was safe and racing was dangerous.

